# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  World Sleep Day 2018

## Paula

Its World Sleep Day 2018. Sleep is an issue for many of us with mental health problems, Minds advice for getting a decent nights sleep may seem basic but its usually the basics we miss. Hope this helps  :): 

https://www.mind.org.uk/information-.../#.WquKv1qnyf0

----------


## Suzi

This is totally ironic for you to post this today when I've had about 3 hours of broken sleep last night and it's F's birthday sleepover tomorrow night..........

----------


## Paula

:(snooze):  :(:

----------


## Suzi

It's fine, we'll be kicked upstairs for 9 - hoorah!

----------


## Angie

:(bear): , we had this notified to us at work in our works website and all said if they know its world sleep day why are we here and they didnt let us sleep for the day

----------


## Jarre

I am celebrating this tomorrow... from my bed.

----------

S deleted (16-03-18),Suzi (16-03-18)

----------


## S deleted

Is there any other place better to celebrate Jarre? Lol

----------


## Jarre

considering it was sleeting outside and my bed was warm with a lovely soft fleece blanket it took some time to remove ones mass out it lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol! Don't blame you at all!

----------

Jarre (18-03-18)

----------


## scilover

Yeah its true.. Even medical health stated that a good 7-9 hours sleep for optimum link removed as per DWD policy - we like to get to know our members before allowing external linksAnd only 60% of adults fall for this. Im at the other 40%.. :(doh):

----------

